# USB Flash Drive not detected...



## trunkims (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, I've googled and tried plenty of different ways to fix this problem, but so far nothing...so I'm hoping for another answer...

I have a 2.5GB Seagate flash drive that has been working properly over the last 2-3 years, last night I used it to save some folders because I was reformating my computer. I've plugged it into at least 3 different computers and none of them can detect it. I hear the little beeping sound when it gets plugged in and when I take it out, the light even flashes when it gets plugged it. But when I go to My Computer it's no where to be found. 

I checked the Device Manager and it has the yellow !, I've uninstalled and installed the drive, My Computer>Manage>Disk Management, etc, but nothing helped....has it died on me already? :4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

When you double click the drive in device manager - is there an error message (code 10, for example)?

Check the USB connector - make sure the contacts are "in place".


----------



## trunkims (Jan 12, 2006)

eneles said:


> Hi :wave:
> 
> When you double click the drive in device manager - is there an error message (code 10, for example)?
> 
> Check the USB connector - make sure the contacts are "in place".


Yes there's a code 10 message. "This device cannot start" kind of message.

Everything is still in place on the connector.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Since you have tried it with 3 computers, it does sound like a faulty drive.

Some times you can (gently) push the connector a bit further into the drive.

Open device manager >> uninstall the drive >> restart with the drive connected.


----------

